# low carb recipe treats or foods



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

I tried a new low carb breakfast this morning, was supposed to be a hot cereal but turned out to be a cupcake, kinda the consistencey of corn bread but no corn..

I'll call it Brenda's breakfast cupcake

1/4 cup flax seed meal
1 scoop vanilla whey protein (i used meijer brand)
1/4 cup water.

mixed it in a tiny glass cereal bowl cause I thought it was going to be cereal..with a little whisk....and then microwaved it for 1 min.

when i took it out it was all puffed up and cooked into a CAKE..not a hot cereal..it was yummo

it would be good with things like cinnamon or nutmeg or other spices, and would also be good with whipped cream or cream cheese low carb frosting.

it had hardly any carbs and was super high in protein and fiber..yummmo

i'll do it again for breakfast or a snack.

another is the muffin in a minute that I make

you can change these with savory flavors or other low carb nut or other flours.

the main recipe is

1/4 c flax seed meal
1 tsp splenda or a drop of liquid when you add the egg
1 tsp cinnamon (or other spices)
1/4 tsp baking powder (fresh is best)
1 tsp butter
1 large egg..

mix these up in a mug or a small 1 cup pyrex type measuring cup or even in a small microwave dish or container..

microwave for 1 min on high

turn out onto a plate to cool..serve alone or with butter or whipped cream or cream cheese low carb frosting..a bit on the dry side if left..so eat it right away.

cinnamon roll muffins

3 eggs
3 scoops vanilla whey protein powder or substitute one with almond flour
2 to 2.5 T butter
3/4 T baking powder
8 drops liquid splenda or equiv other
cinnamon 
1/4 c pecans

mix together all but cinnamon..spray 6 to 12 muffin pan cups with non stick spray and sprinkle with the cinnamon..preheat oven 350 ..fill 6 for 6 large or 12 for 12 small muffins and bake for 8 to 10 min..do NOT overbake or they'll get dry.

also good with whipped cream or low carb cream cheese frosting. 

muffin in a minute can be made with other things too like put cream cheese in center before baking, use savory flavorings instead of sweetener and cinnamon and bake in flat square pan for sandwich breads..add things like pumpkin puree, chocolate or other flavors.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

I have a pretty good cheesecake recipe I will track down for anyone who is interested. It does not have a crust, but I'm sure it would be easy enough to make a crust using nuts, butter and splenda. Will see if I can find that tonight and try to post tomorrow.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

here is a link to linda's low carb recipes
http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/
I made the Cheri's cheesecake with the nut crust for Thanksgiving and it was wonderful..I didn't have any sour cream so I used whipping cream with lemon juice and it turned out totally wonderful..I actually lost weight on thanksgiving..that has to be a first.


----------

